# Most FUN movements in symphonic/orchestral music



## DeepR (Apr 13, 2012)

What are to you some of the most fun movements in symphonic and orchestral music?

By "fun" I mean catchy, melodic, lighthearted, charming, uptempo, jumpy etc.; you can interpret it any way you like. 
Doesn't have to be music you consider "great". Just plain fun and entertaining music, well crafted, without intentions to be anything more. 
Can be from symphonies, concertos etc. from any period.
Go! :tiphat:


----------



## DeepR (Apr 13, 2012)

One movement I'd nominate is the first movement from Vasily Kalinnikov - Symphony no. 1:


----------



## motoboy (May 19, 2008)

Mahler 5 finale
All of Langgaard 7 
Beethoven 7 finale


----------



## DeepR (Apr 13, 2012)

The Scherzo from Moritz Moszkowski - Piano Concerto Op. 3 
Especially the first part from 24:00 to 27:15. That's what I call a fun piece!


----------



## Azol (Jan 25, 2015)

Finale of *Ludolf Nielsen's Symphony No. 2.*
He dedicated this symphony to his wife. I am sure he was very happy with her - just listen to the final coda!






And of course, the usual suspect - *Liszt's Hungarian Rhapsody No. 2*, 2nd part.


----------



## helenora (Sep 13, 2015)

*Second movement of 2nd piano concerto by C. Saint-Saens*, Fun!


----------



## Heliogabo (Dec 29, 2014)

Dvorak´s slavonic dances.


----------



## jegreenwood (Dec 25, 2015)

First movement of the Italian Symphony
First and last movements of the Haffner Symphony
See the thread on overtures for other choices


----------



## techniquest (Aug 3, 2012)

Whenever 'fun' is mentioned in the context of classical music, I immediately think of these two pieces:

1. Shchedrin's 1st Concerto for Orchestra (Naughty Ditties)






2. Arnold's Piano Concerto for two pianos (3 hands), especially the last movement. For the last movement only, listen from 11:05


----------



## Weston (Jul 11, 2008)

Mozart:Symphony No. 39, movement 3.

Brahms: Symphony No. 4, movement 3 first introduced to me anyway by Rick Wakeman's little adaptation for Yes' Fragile LP, which is probably a bit more fun than the intent of the original.


----------



## TxllxT (Mar 2, 2011)

Prokofiev ballets & operas


----------



## Judith (Nov 11, 2015)

I think the Rondo from Mozarts Turkish March. I know comedians use it sometimes!!


----------



## MarkW (Feb 16, 2015)

The movement from Berio's Sinfonia that is a recomposing of the scherzo of the Mahler second.


----------



## isorhythm (Jan 2, 2015)

"Troika" from Prokofiev's Lieutenant Kije suite:


----------



## Sloe (May 9, 2014)

The ones I immediately came to think of.
First movement in Beethoven´s fourth symphony
Fourth movement in Beethoven´s seventh symphony
First movement in Schumann´s first symphony.
First movement in Prokofiev´s first symphony.
Fourth movement in Prokofiev´s fifth symphony.

These makes me happy when I hear them.


----------



## Strange Magic (Sep 14, 2015)

Villa-Lobos: Bachianas Brasileiras No. 2, _The Little Train of the Caipira._


----------



## Merl (Jul 28, 2016)

Beethoven #7 - last two movements
Mahler #1 - 2nd movement
Dvorak Slavonic dances
Brahms Hungarian Dances


----------



## Pat Fairlea (Dec 9, 2015)

Arnold's Concerto for 2 Pianos, already mentioned.
Ibert's Divertissement, possibly the silliest thing ever written for orchestra.
https://www.bing.com/videos/search?...8AC4676FE00A30DEDB7F8AC4676FE00A3&FORM=VRDGAR


----------



## Sloe (May 9, 2014)

I wrote something that I was going to write in another thread but I find out that I did not need to write that anyway so I delete it and replace it with this.


----------



## KenOC (Mar 7, 2011)

Probably the most popular piece by an "I" composer (?) Ippolitov-Ivanov, Procession of the Sardar from Caucasian Sketches Suite No. 1. And you get two "I"s for the price of one!


----------



## brianvds (May 1, 2013)

First thing that came to mind: first movement of Shostakovich 9th symphony. But of course there are plenty others. 

Mozart and Haydn come to mind. But perhaps they are too obvious choices. Another that I just thought of: finale of Barber's violin concerto.


----------



## Nereffid (Feb 6, 2013)

The Overture to Milhaud's _Le Carnaval de Londres_.
The finale of Arnold's Clarinet concerto no.2.


----------



## Olias (Nov 18, 2010)

I know you asked for orchestral works but one chamber piece that is pure fun from start to finish is the Gypsy Rondo from Brahms' Piano Quartet.


----------



## brianvds (May 1, 2013)

Olias said:


> I know you asked for orchestral works but one chamber piece that is pure fun from start to finish is the Gypsy Rondo from Brahms' Piano Quartet.


And speaking of Brahms, the Academic Festival overture also comes to mind. And this from a composer not generally known for having fun.


----------



## arnerich (Aug 19, 2016)

4th movement of Brahms' piano concerto no. 2 and Dukas' the Sorcerers' Apprentice.


----------



## motoboy (May 19, 2008)

Till Eulenspiegel and Petrushka?


----------



## techniquest (Aug 3, 2012)

The first part of Respighi's 'Pines of Rome' (The Pines of the Villa Borghese), and most of his 'Roman Festivals'


----------



## Reichstag aus LICHT (Oct 25, 2010)

Shostakovich quoting Rossini, Wagner and umpteen others in his 15th Symphony.

Bernstein's _Candide_ overture is a joy from start to finish.

The ducks quacking _La Marseillaise_ in _Hymnen_ by Stockhausen. Not really "symphonic", but it always makes me smile.


----------



## helenora (Sep 13, 2015)

we somehow forgot the most fun composer haha, *Beethoven*, he is such a joker, he is well known for playing jokes with sounds, in a way of composing, themes, piano/forte effects, etc

then *Final of 8th symphony* is a very good one, fun, even 2nd movement of the same symphony , but of course it's smoother/softer - because of 2nd movement function I think. It's more like one of Rossini's ouvertures where everything is light and shine and full of laughter.


----------



## Heliogabo (Dec 29, 2014)

I don´t know if was mentioned yet: Ives´ 2nd symphony finale.


----------

